# Is it normal to be asked to pay 1st app over the fon?



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi ladies 


After weeks of talking and deciding we finally contacted a new clinic esterday to book 1st app to egg share again. However before any of my details were taken she promptly asked my to pay £250 there and then to book 1st consultation. This has really put me off the clinic now as my previous clinic didnt ask for payment until after my consultation in the clinic with them. I felt like the most important thing to her was getting my money 1st! 


Im only changing clinics as my previous clinic where i was successful is too far to travel to with LO now. Just feel like the excitment of booking my 2nd egg sharing cycle was ruined. I said i would call her back but still in 2 minds now.


Is this normal practice to pay upfront weeks ahead of your 1st app?


Thank in advance for any advice xxx


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

we paid for 1st consult after the appointment,it does seem a bit strange to ask up front
mel x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I also paid after 1st appointment....

Never seen anyone say they had to pay upfront.....until now :/


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Er...the LWC wanted us to pay upfront (we didn't) - it would put me off a bit...


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks ladies, this is what i thought. It has really put me off. Its a shame too as i almost feel disapointed as i really thought this was the clinic for us but now im not so sure. Just goes to show 1st impressions as so important!


Iv called a a few other clinics since just to see if they take payment upfront and so far out of 4 clinic LWC Darlington are the ONLY clinic to ask for payment before your 1st consultation.


I think i now need to have  a serious think   


xxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

The £ thing was def something I didn't want to partake in until I knew I'd been accepted - no way did we intend to hand over cash and then be told "Sorry, not accepted".. 

What's your plan now Snow? xx


----------



## 1981lins (Nov 29, 2011)

We have just booked for an initial consultation with the LWC Darlington and I paid for the consultation over the phone. Personally I do not have a problem with this as it needs to be paid for either way so it doesn't really matter when. I wonder whether this is because people book appointments and then don't turn up. 

I found that Sarah at the LWC is really helpful and didn't give the impression that it was about the money at all. I have been in touch with her by email for a while and have always received a lot of help from her.


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

I isn't have to pay anything for our consultation, it's all free with egg sharing I thought.


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

I was asked by one clinic to pay in advance over the phone so didn't go there. As far as I can see there's only one reason why they would ask and that's if they are in financial difficulties. It's too risky a strategy otherwise as it puts too many people off. The clinic I eventually moved to only ever asks for payment after or on the day of treatment. That seems fair to me. 
Txx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lwc asked me ro pay my consultation upfront as i was advised this was due to people cancelling before last minute when someone else could of had the appointment. Lwc darlington sarah was brilliant she wasnt abrupt about getting me to pay upfront.


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Sass00 I can see why that would work. Still seems like a risky strategy though. Would be better if they impose a cancellation fee wouldn't it? They could always take your card details in advance but not charge unless you cancel without reason or turn up for the appointment. I'd still be wary about a clinic being in financial difficulties. Would hate to be half way through treatment and for them to stop trading  
Txx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Tommi , it hasnt even crossed my mind about them closing down. Tey have a good reputation and 3 clinics across the country. Only you can decide if this clinic is for you but dont let payment up front put you off. Thats the obly payment they ask for up front the rest is paid on pay as u go when each stage of treatment needs to be done.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

we didn't pay until after our consultation when, after asking them why we hadn't been charged yet, they got around to mailing us an invoice. we paid online.

we had accepted though that the consultation charge (£165 i think) was payable regardless of whether we went ahead with treatment it was what they charged for the hour with the consultant, no matter what the outcome. I think that is standard practice. 

I think it sounds off-putting to be asked to pay up front although i wouldn't object in principle to a small deposit being required: that ought to be enough to make sure people actually turn up/bother to cancel properly. If i was asked to pay up front i would be asking if they would accept a cheque dated the day of the consultation (though it's doubtful, i seem to be the only person in the planet who still writes cheques) so they could cash it if i don't show, or destroy it on the day if they would rather i paid by card. you don't know the consultant will show up, do you, so it seems mean to have to pay in advance.


----------



## 1981lins (Nov 29, 2011)

You do currently have to pay for the initial consultation for egg sharing but it is a small price to pay I feel for something that means so much. I really don't think that the LWC will suddenly close down, after all there is always going to be 'business' for them. I don't see the problem in paying up front for the consultation because if you are going to turn up for the appointment then your not losing anything. Anyway good luck with whatever you decide. Just got a load of information through the post prior to our appointment so trying to work my way through it!


----------

